# 710 acre club in Louvale needs 2 members



## Brooks6 (Feb 18, 2017)

We have 710 acres in Louvale and are needing 2 members. Dues are $675 a person, includes deer and hog hunting only. No hog hunting from March to May 15, as this is turkey season. We are looking for members willing to pass all bucks under 4.5 years old. We kill does for the table (our tables, not to be donated). We are trying to have a club where members see deer, can kill mature bucks,  and provide meat for their family. We are not a "brown it's down" club. We have 14 members, a primitive camp site and no water or power. Land is made up of fresh clear cut, mature pine, and big hardwood bottoms. For more info text Brooks at 706-573-3061.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 18, 2017)

Abouts where in that area.


----------



## CopperJ (Feb 23, 2017)

Maybe interested in your club if you are still needing members. If there a openings still available, please PM some more details (dues dates, stand preferences/first come first serve, when would be a good time to come view property, when would membership start, etc.)

Thank you!


----------



## Larry97 (Mar 26, 2017)

Are you still looking for members


----------

